# My new Winter Hobby, share yours if you like;)



## Denise1952

I just started yesterday and already this far:





but..

this is what I hope it will look like when I am finished:


----------



## Pappy

Slow down, Denise. What's the rush?


----------



## Denise1952

Pappy said:


> Slow down, Denise. What's the rush?



LOLLLLLLLL!!  Ok, I'll slow down, don't want others to think they can't keep up, LOL!!


----------



## Ellie

Love, love, love it!  I am an avid knitter/crocheter.  I love that little hat.  I have too many projects going on at the moment but hope to finish the main ones this week! May I suggest YouTube tutorials for all things crochet and knit!  There's a YouTube channel called "New Stitch a Day" give it a try! 

Hugs,
Ellie


----------



## Denise1952

Will do Ellie, and that's how I actually managed to do 3 rows yesterday (youtube), but when I measured the first row around my head, it was just right, got to the 3rd or was it the 4th??  I measure again, and somehow either my head got bigger, or my strand go smaller, LOL!!  So, I undid it all and ended up with the first photo

The hardest thing for me to learn is the correct way to hold the yard to get the right tension  I can hold it that way, but as I crochet, the yarn isn't slippin along as I need it


----------



## SeaBreeze

You've come a long way baby! :love_heart:  That's a great hobby Denise, my mother tried to teach me to knit and crochet when I was young, but I never was interested back then.  I wore a similar looking hat today for my frigid walk in the park, but wasn't made with the TLC that yours will. 

Too bad you're outgrown the Cabbage Patch age, a bit on info on how tos here...https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...e-Patch-Hats-for-Kids?highlight=cabbage+patch


----------



## Ellie

Rock on, Denise!  I've found it's best to crochet hats top down...perhaps look into that!


----------



## Denise1952

SeaBreeze said:


> You've come a long way baby! :love_heart:  That's a great hobby Denise, my mother tried to teach me to knit and crochet when I was young, but I never was interested back then.  I wore a similar looking hat today for my frigid walk in the park, but wasn't made with the TLC that yours will.



Well, don't know about TLC but definitely CUSA (crochet, unravel, start, again) LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952

Ellie said:


> Rock on, Denise!  I've found it's best to crochet hats top down...perhaps look into that!



Ok Ellie, 

Have the "stitch a day" bookmarked for later.  Right now I am using this beginner one I found. Any advice or feedback welcome.  I just stop the video, until I accomplish whatever, then start the vid again:


----------



## Ellie

Denise, here is a link you might enjoy, an adorable crochet headband!  http://youtu.be/Lbwp2BfSy1o

Hugs,
Ellie


----------



## Pam

Good luck with the hat... I made one last year, don't know what went wrong but I think it would have looked better on a gnome.  This year I'm alternating between knitting scarves (for my grandchildren) and cowls (for myself). I haven't got any means of taking photographs at the moment but the cowls are similar to this....


----------



## Denise1952

Ellie said:


> Denise, here is a link you might enjoy, an adorable crochet headband!  http://youtu.be/Lbwp2BfSy1o
> 
> Hugs,
> Ellie



Wow, I love this!  See how easily the yarn flows through her fingers?  I can't seem to get that, is it just practice practice?


----------



## Denise1952

be right back, have to get setup in my crochet chair w/laptop of course


----------



## Denise1952

I just figured out how to get comfy and have my crochet spot  My sis and I also have a nice fire going!


----------



## Denise1952

Ellie, I'm thinking to try the headband, it's so much smaller, and I think if I could complete one thing, it would give me some confidence to try more.  I am good at learning the stitches, it's just been so long, and I never learned how to hold the yarn properly.  Those are like ear-warmers right?  I think so, and my sis and I could both use those, and if I can make them quickly, and nicely, I have time for some christmas gifts


----------



## Denise1952

:lofl:2 hours later..


----------



## Denise1952

Just found a vid. on how to hold the yarn.  I wanted to do it the "right" way, but I found 3 different ways in this vid, and she said something about holding the way it works for you if you have another way

I know most here know how to crochet probably, but I want to keep sharing in case someone like me wants to get into it


----------



## jujube

I'm just starting a granny-square baby afghan.  I make one for each new baby in the family.  Luckily, I have quite a while till my new little grand-niece is born.  Cream, rose and sage.   I made the same one last year and the colors turned out so well, I'm going to go with that for girls from now on.


----------



## Denise1952

Awesome jujube!  If you can get a photo, I would so love to see it Cream, rose and sage sound lovely!


----------



## SifuPhil

nwlady said:


> :lofl:2 hours later..



Wow, I'm impressed - you play the flute while you're crocheting?


----------



## Denise1952

SifuPhil said:


> Wow, I'm impressed - you play the flute while you're crocheting?



Yes, and cook, play hidden object games, pick my nose, and, take photos, LOL!!


----------



## SifuPhil

nwlady said:


> Yes, and cook, play hidden object games, pick my nose, and, take photos, LOL!!



Eeeew, gross! :cower:

You cook?!?


----------



## Denise1952

LOL, yep!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Denise, I have a book "Knitting for Dummies". I don't understand it


----------



## Denise1952

LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!  OMG Georgia, what a hoot!  I'm learning by those tutes on youtube.  I suspect you "do" know how although you are probably working so you don't need more work, and it IS work for me, LOL!!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Nope. Denise, I really don't know how. Can't crochet, either. Now, my mother? She could knit, crochet and even tat (make lace). My aunts were the same way. My still-going-strong aunt at 90? She also decorates cakes and makes prom gowns. My left-handed aunt tried to teach me many years ago, but she was a true left-hander. I only eat and write with my left hand and hold things differently than "normal" left handers. Sigh.

 I can sew, though...and would sew up a storm if only my sewing machine wasn't broken. As soon as I get rich, I'm going to get it fixed.


----------



## Ralphy1

Looks like the good life.  Just add your favorite adult beverage at the appropriate time of day and you have got it made!


----------



## Pappy

Not to much booze though, Ralphy or She Will be trying to boil her yarn and knitting her spaghetti.


----------



## Ralphy1

Yep, but will she notice the difference?


----------



## Denise1952

I think sewing would be more for me too Georgia.  The crocheting is kind of hard on my hand, but we'll see I guess.  My grandmother was great at crochet, and my mom was too but she gave it up to go drink in the bars, LOL!


----------



## Denise1952

Pappy said:


> Not to much booze though, Ralphy or She Will be trying to boil her yarn and knitting her spaghetti.



LOL!  For sure Pappy, and no, I best not try that Ralphy, or maybe you meant Georgia.  I can see us now, both "under the table" crochet hooks and yarn still in hand, LOL!!


----------



## ClassicRockr

Our winter hobby is playing our Wii Game. Exercise and fun!


----------



## Denise1952

That's a great hobby, I played the bowling one, and the golf one, loved them both


----------



## Denise1952

Ralphy1 said:


> Yep, but will she notice the difference?



I wouldn't, and I'd spend hours trying to get that "spaghetti" to stick to the wall!


----------



## JustBonee

Something fun to make .. ponchos  ..   they are so easy!  ..  I use Lion Brand yarns, and they have instructions at their website.   I have in the past made myself and two granddaughters some cute ones..  lionbrand.com


----------



## Denise1952

That is sooooooooo pretty!!  Would love to make one of those  Thank you Bonnie, for the idea!!


----------



## JustBonee

nwlady said:


> That is sooooooooo pretty!!  Would love to make one of those  Thank you Bonnie, for the idea!!



They are not only very easy to make  ... they are super warm! .. ..


----------



## Denise1952

Well, I'm so in the "beginning" stage, but, I've been practicing just making a chain, and getting the hang of the tension-control.  I am way better than 2 days ago.  I'm getting antsy, so I will try again with the little headband  That poncho is really lovely!  Keep those ideas coming Bonnie Love your snowy avatar too I think I want something like that instead of my mug-shot, LOL!!


----------



## Happyflowerlady

Denise, when I first was learning to crochet, I worried about holding everything tight enough, and then I had trouble getting the hook through the yarn. My mother-in-law told me to do it with looser stitches at first, until I got the hang of it better. 
That really helped ! 
Of course, the slipper that I  was crocheting would have fit an elephant, but (oh, well) you can't win them all.  Seriously, making the looser stitches at first will make it easier, and if you are making a scarf,  or other item that doesn't have to specifically "fit" someone, then it won't matter if the stitches are larger and looser at first. As you practice more, you will be automatically holding the right tension on the yarn.


----------



## Vala

My only real hobby is working with desktop wallpaper.   I enjoy working with the colors.  Here is my present wallpaper.


----------



## ronaldj

who's got time for a hobby?


----------



## Happyflowerlady

In the summertime, my hobbies are more of the outdoor kind, yardwork, yard sales, stuff like that. Now, it is cold (feels like snow out there ! ), and you have to be bundled up to even think about going out the door. It is time for reading books, knitting socks, and crocheting the little throw rugs. 
I save up all of my plastic grocery bags, and the last two days, I have been sitting here  (bundled under the warm lap robe, Chipper snuggled up beside me) and folding and cutting up the plastic bags and making them into "plarn" (plastic yarn). 
I have one little throw rug almost finished,and already bought some yarn for another one. I use one strand of regular yarn for color, and the plastic bag yarn. They are easy to make, cheap because I am recycling the plastic bags, and last forever. Just throw them into the washer and dryer, and they get softer and softer over time. Chipper has one in his little Chipper-bed, and he loves sleeping on it. 
Whenever I am crocheting a rug, he always lays on it as I crochet; so I have to turn both Chipper and the rug as I am working my way around and around.


----------

